# Bully Sticks....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So I've seen on here a few times people mentioning bully sticks, I've searched the forum and saw pictures and seen how much peoples pets love them but I'm kinda confused what they are. I've drawn the conclusion that they are teething sticks?? Made from real beef?? I found their website but it doesn't quite explain them well enough.....

Can somebody explain these, and if they are that amazing, would my GSD love one?? LOL!! I'm learning SO MUCH, and my Killian is SUCH a chewer. He loves to chew, and shred, lol. But mainly chew. 

Do you love these? Suggest these? _Help!!??_


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brody looooves his bully sticks!! Bully sticks are a dried bull penis


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

There WHAT????? Are you serious?????


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I just busted out laughing. I did NOT expect that answer.... LOL!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

_*"Bully sticks* are increasingly popular among dog owners who prefer *natural safe and healthy chews* for their pets. As pet lovers realize how enjoyable bully sticks are for their dogs, word of mouth spreads, and more and more dog owners incline to these tasty dog treats rich in protein and taurine, in spite of psychological barrier that some people occasionally have feeding bull privates to their beloved pets._

_So let's dot the i's and cross the t's - what are *bully sticks made from?* A bully stick, or what it is also called, a beef pizzle, beef stick, pizzle stick, steer stick, is 100% bull penis. Bull penis is the only ingredient of bully sticks._

_While processing, the bull's penis that is usually measures around 23-25 inches in length, is removed and cleaned. Manufactures of bully sticks hang the pizzles vertically to allow containing fluids to fully run out. Without these fluids the bully stick is odorless. At the next stage of processing bully sticks are stretched, twisted and then dried or/and smoked. The outcome is a 30-40 inches long hard brown stick which is then cut into pieces appropriate for dogs of all sizes. You can choose small bully sticks of 4'', large beef pizzles of 36'' and any length between."_

My dog absolutely loves them.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hehe!! My trainer had to break the news for me


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh wow. Okay. Well, I really didn't expect that as an answer. I've heard of hoofs and ears and other things. Sorry, I just had to kick the six year old back inside and shut it up. I'm done laughing. 

So the dogs really enjoy these? Are they good for teething puppies? Killian is 17 weeks and still loves to chew. I just bought him a Knuckle as suggested. Now looking into other things....


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

Bully sticks = bull dicks


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta loves bully sticks but they they give her the runs. Plus, don't believe the part where is says they are odorless. They reek to high heaven.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag loves these, too. Great for teething, chewers, shredders, destroyers, etc.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

They can't smell any worse than hooves though right?!?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta loves bully sticks but they they give her the runs. Plus, don't believe the part where is says they are odorless. They reek to high heaven.





WarrantsWifey said:


> They can't smell any worse than hooves though right?!?


It depends on the quality of the bully sticks. The better "drained" they are before they are dried, the less odor they put out. When they "reek to high heaven" that could very well be a sign that the manufacturer hasn't done a great job draining and you may want to try a different retailer

You can get them for a good price at Costco. I buy them from BestBullysticks.com and don't have an issue with odors.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Kayla's Dad said:


> It depends on the quality of the bully sticks. The better "drained" they are before they are dried, the less odor they put out. When they "reek to high heaven" that could very well be a sign that the manufacturer hasn't done a great job draining and you may want to try a different retailer
> 
> You can get them for a good price at Costco. I buy them from BestBullysticks.com and don't have an issue with odors.


I've never seen them at my local Costco. We bought them at a fairly upscale pet store in the area. I don't know about the quality, but they weren't cheap.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I always buy the Smokehouse bully sticks which do not stink whatsoever. I once tried a cheaper brand and boy did they STINK. I had to toss it into the backyard, I couldn't stand the smell. :wild:

ETA:
I love telling new friends that come over to my place what the bully stick that's lying on the carpet actually is... their reactions are priceless! :wild:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh wow. Okay. Well, I really didn't expect that as an answer. I've heard of hoofs and ears and other things. Sorry, I just had to kick the six year old back inside and shut it up. I'm done laughing.
> 
> So the dogs really enjoy these? Are they good for teething puppies? Killian is 17 weeks and still loves to chew. I just bought him a Knuckle as suggested. Now looking into other things....


 
okay my inner 6 year old is cracking up so much my ribs hurt. 

I will definitely look at them in the store differently.... i havent bought any for my monsters but now i'm REALLY on the fence about it though.... the look on my husbands face and our friends face when i tell them wha they are.... i think i'll have to go buy one just for that!


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

Verivus said:


> I love telling new friends that come over to my place what the bully stick that's lying on the carpet actually is... their reactions are priceless! :wild:


My mother once bought a bunch of canes from an estate auction (not sure why...) and one of them was made from...well, the main ingredient of a bully stick. I can just imagine someone butchering a steer and getting to that part and thinking "Hmmm... If I dry this thing out and coat it with varnish..."


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

My boys LOVE bully sticks & yes, they absolutely STINK but I think that's part of the appeal.
How often do you give them to your dogs? Also, are bully sticks as good as cleaning the teeth as raw bones are?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I always buy the ones made in the USA, I feel better about those ones even though they cost more. 

Careful when they get to be about four inches long, some dogs will swallow them at that point. 

Too much bully stick = explosive shooters.  At least around my house.


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Verivus said:


> I always buy the Smokehouse bully sticks which do not stink whatsoever. I once tried a cheaper brand and boy did they STINK. I had to toss it into the backyard, I couldn't stand the smell. :wild:
> 
> ETA:
> I love telling new friends that come over to my place what the bully stick that's lying on the carpet actually is... their reactions are priceless! :wild:


I decided to tell by brother what it was while he was messing around with Lola with her bully stick...he threw that stick down FAST! He can field dress a deer no problem, but won't touch a bully stick...


----------

